# Fake neon sign



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

I got the idea to make a neon Vacancy sign for the cemetary this year. Since I don't have the ability to do a real Neon sign, I came up with this instead.










(I hope I did the image tag correctly, if not, the picture is in my halloweengallery)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Uh, that's FAKE?? Made out of what?!?!?


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't _believe_ you posted that photo up there without a single word on how you did that!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Are they glow sticks?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh, and very cool btw


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry about the missing how's it done. I was trying to get the image to show here and forgot to include the rest.

It is made from clear tubing. I drilled holes in plexiglass and snaked the tubing through with enough slack to make all the letters. On most of the curved portions I have a small wire that also goes through the plexi to hold the tube in place. Once all of the letters looked good, I used black electrical tape to mask off the tubing that runs behind the plexi.

Then I mixed up some water and red flourescent Tempura paint. I filled the tube making sure there were no bubbles. Put a cap on the ends and used a Black Light to get the illumination.

I thought this up last night at about 11:00 pm when I should have been sleeping. I was pretty happy with how it turned out.

I plan on hanging it under a Cemetary sign that I am going to airbrush out of flourescent paint as well.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

Got the link to work


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow! That is great!


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

That's a great idea. I was guessing it was EL wire... really, kudos on a brilliant and cheap alternative!


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Excellent work and very clever! It looks very real.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Someone should try your process with the 'Hello There' sign from 'Batman Returns'- in the daytime it'll look like 'Hello There' but at night just have the portion glowing that would read 'Hell_ _Here'- maybe with a skeletal arm pointing the way or something.

Again, great job and unique idea!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Someone should try your process with the 'Hello There' sign from 'Batman Returns'- in the daytime it'll look like 'Hello There' but at night just have the portion glowing that would read 'Hell_ _Here'- maybe with a skeletal arm pointing the way or something.
> 
> Again, great job and unique idea!



Brilliant Idea ! Also great job on the sign, very creative.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

That is extremely clever and works well. I might aim for that next year. Great job!


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

Greencapt said:


> Someone should try your process with the 'Hello There' sign from 'Batman Returns'- in the daytime it'll look like 'Hello There' but at night just have the portion glowing that would read 'Hell_ _Here'- maybe with a skeletal arm pointing the way or something.


Thanks for all the replies. The Hello There sign would probably be pretty easy to do. Just make the o and T from a seperate tube and fill it with regular Tempura paint/water instead of the flourescent. Like you said, in regular light it would read normal, but under black light it would only read Hell here. Now you've gone and got me thinking what other word combos would work like this. 

I just don't have enough time for work and halloween.

Thanks again


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

very nice!!!!!!!! i was going to guess fiber optic tubing. i likey!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

That is the coolest thing I have ever seen... I am sooooooooo stealing your idea!!!!!


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

CatMean, I am thrilled to say the least that you are stealing my idea. I think there is no better form of flattery in this group than this. Just ask ScareFX. I am one of many that have built a Witch/cauldron this year based on his tutorial.

If you have any questions, or want any better pictures, let me know. And by all means, please post pictures when you are finished.

Sincerely,


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

goofry said:


> CatMean, I am thrilled to say the least that you are stealing my idea. I think there is no better form of flattery in this group than this. Just ask ScareFX. I am one of many that have built a Witch/cauldron this year based on his tutorial.
> 
> If you have any questions, or want any better pictures, let me know. And by all means, please post pictures when you are finished.
> 
> Sincerely,


You speak the truth goofry! I smile every time. It warms the heart to know others can use the info you post in making their own creations.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 13, 2003)

*That is Too Cool*

That is not only great looking , easy to make , and cheap cost to build .
I think you have the best prop of year. Hmmmm That gives me an IDEA !!

Prop Of The Year Award ..........P.O.T.Y.A 

Joe4x4

p.s. I just found this, I thought I`d show you guys for idea`s


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

OK, I have found one small problem. It seems as though the Tempura paint will not stay suspended in water. I went to the dungeon this weekend to do some more work and found the paint had settled to the bottom in my Vacancy sign. I'm thinking of filling it completely with the tempura paint and not thinning it. I think that would do the trick. 
Either that, or I will just have to go shake it up every night.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

could you fill it with tide or tonic water ? they both glow in black light and wouldn't seperate.


----------



## goofry (Jul 21, 2005)

I was thinking about the tonic water. I will probably give it a try next chance I get. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the help on this. Goofry that is just perfect!!


----------



## Elvira (Jul 6, 2005)

Indeed, its brilliant. Who needs sleep when you can live and breath halloween 24/7? Nicely done, and very creative.


----------

